# Changing aspect ratio on WinMedia Player 11



## repoman663 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm running Windows Media Player 11 under Windows XP - Media Edition. I have a home-made DVD filmed in HDTV, 16:9 aspect ratio. When I try to play it, it comes out squashed into 4:3. I have tried to change the playback ratio, using Tools-Options-Devices-Display, but the playback stays in 4:3. What to do?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try using VLC Media Player or the GOM player, its easy to change the aspect ratio in both of those players.


----------



## repoman663 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, fairnooks, for your quick reply. I already have other players where I can set the correct aspect ratio, but I would still like to learn how to make the change in MP11 (or understand why the I can't). The option exists on the menu system and can be changed, as I described, but it still doesn't affect the playback afterward.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

repoman663 said:


> I'm running Windows Media Player 11 under Windows XP - Media Edition. I have a home-made DVD filmed in HDTV, 16:9 aspect ratio. When I try to play it, it comes out squashed into 4:3. I have tried to change the playback ratio, using Tools-Options-Devices-Display, but the playback stays in 4:3. What to do?


It would appear your camera is not setting the 16:9 flag correctly.

Use MediaInfo to check it's properties.

http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en

Video
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, Matrix : Standard
Duration : 26mn 27s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 4842 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 9616 Kbps
*Width : 720 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16/9*
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type : Progressive
Scan order : 2:3 Pulldown
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.928


----------



## repoman663 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks. It is the flag. Here's the info from the disk:

General
Complete name : E:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 876 MiB
Duration : 7s 726ms
Overall bit rate : 951 Mbps

Video
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, Matrix : Standard
Duration : 7s 571ms
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 9 558 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 9 558 Kbps
Width : 704 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 4/3
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type  : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.944

But I think I used "home-made disk" loosely. I didn't make it myself. A pro videographer made it of a performance I was in, and now I want to make copies. Is there any way I can reset the flag in the computer image file before I burn the disks? If not, can the videographer change it and make me a new disk, or is permanently set while shooting?

Thanks again.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well you could try this:

http://forum.digital-digest.com/showthread.php?t=59409

And this:

_Try to change it with PgcEdit. (Right-click on the movie PGC and select Domain Stream Attributes.)_

http://download.videohelp.com/r0lZ/pgcedit/


----------

